# Can I turn down a return from a guest if the item is opened and used significantly even if they have the receipt?



## AutGotAlot

The most expensive defects are the returns that come from guests who regularly buy high priced items , use them for a month and return them. Why is this allowed?


----------



## DBZ

Like what kind of items?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Can you? Yes. Our policy allows us to deny returns of items that are open. Should you? If you don’t suspect fraud, then absolutely not. Make it right and do the return. We want guests to be happy. If you do suspect fraud, (repeat offender) partner with your TL or AP and they will tell you what they want you to do.


----------



## Bufferine

Makeup and lotions, ect. You can return them up to 90 days and if you paid with a red card 120 days. Yes even if they use it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Yes, you can say no. Apple products have a 15 day return policy.
Form another thread,
Target's Return Policy
Most unopened items sold by Target in new condition and returned within 90 days will receive a refund or exchange. Some items sold by Target have a modified return policy noted on the receipt, packing slip, Target policy board (refund exceptions), Target.com or in the item description. Items that are opened or damaged or do not have a receipt may be denied a refund or exchange.


----------



## Fluttervale

You want to clear it with your leader.  Just because you can doesn’t mean your direct supervisor wants you to.


----------



## NKG

You can  but be prepared for push back. They will likely want a manager too. So only do it if your ready for a TL to come in and make you return it.


----------



## Anelmi

You can but….

Every few months or so I get a guest returning a vacuum that is very obviously used. I suspect they are a house cleaner and basically keep replacing the vacuums once they loose effective cleaning power. They have a return/purchase receipt and are within the return time window. I could say no but my assumption that they are using Target as a rental service doesn’t matter. It’s not my $$ and really not my concern so I process it. If POS flags it, then I would proceed differently.


----------



## Planosss enraged

If policy say return is allowed, allow it. It’s not our job to judge.


----------



## The Dude Abides

This is something you should partner with both your SETL and AP TL to ensure how your store wants to handle this.


----------



## AutGotAlot

It was a casaluna mattress topper. Definitely used .


----------



## IWishIKnew

Eeeeeeeeeuuuuuuwwwwww.....


----------



## ThatAPguy

AutGotAlot said:


> It was a casaluna mattress topper. Definitely used .


Casaluna is a Target owned brand and therefore has a 1 year 100% satisfaction guarantee and can be returned within a year for basically any reason


----------



## buliSBI

Back in the day...
my stores had a grid and procedures for denying returns

General items
As long as the guest states a reasonable explanation, no noticeable use or high demand for repackaging. - Allow
If it was broken, defect it out.
Rugs/bedding/towels - Anything with stains or use - Deny

Anything consumable my stores took back

Clothes - 
If they have stains or smell like smoke - Deny
If the there was no use, tear or unravel - Allow


----------



## Times Up

ThatAPguy said:


> Casaluna is a Target owned brand and therefore has a 1 year 100% satisfaction guarantee and can be returned within a year for basically any reason


Saw that often enough with the Cat and Jack school uniforms.  "Gee, no receipt and you paid cash? Sure we'll exchange it for you...in the next size up." 🤦


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

ThatAPguy said:


> Casaluna is a Target owned brand and therefore has a 1 year 100% satisfaction guarantee and can be returned within a year for basically any reason





Times Up said:


> Saw that often enough with the Cat and Jack school uniforms.  "Gee, no receipt and you paid cash? Sure we'll exchange it for you...in the next size up." 🤦


all references to th warranty explicitly state a receipt is required. Obviously try to make it right but we technically don’t have to without the receipt


----------



## Times Up

Amanda Cantwell said:


> all references to th warranty explicitly state a receipt is required. Obviously try to make it right but we technically don’t have to without the receipt


Nope.  My store would enter the dpci # and if we still carried it, Karen got new pants for little Johnny  for the next school year.  

Frustrating!  Stuff like that made we want to work SCO, or even on a lane with all of the monotony that that entailed.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Times Up said:


> Nope. My store would enter the dpci # and if we still carried it, Karen got new pants for little Johnny for the next school year.


Oh yeah if we still carry it my store would do it too


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Times Up said:


> Nope.  My store would enter the dpci # and if we still carried it, Karen got new pants for little Johnny  for the next school year.
> 
> Frustrating!  Stuff like that made we want to work SCO, or even on a lane with all of the monotony that that entailed.


Customers abused that policy right and left at the first retailer that I worked for. Thankfully the company finally changed the policy so that they could only exchange for the same size.


----------



## Far from newbie

Guest service question:
Guest buys an item that was 5.00 on the shelf label but rang 6.00 at the register
guest brings receipt to guest service to get price adjusted
How do you handle this and if you give adjustment how do you process it ?

I ask because I saw a Tm return the item and change the return price to 1.00 -I’m questioning if that was best practice and if the item has actually been returned already or can the guest STILL use the same purchase receipt to return it (for a credit of the remaining 5.00 - and at THAT return can they complain that the receipt clearly shows they paid 6.00 - why are they only getting a 5.00 credit ?)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Far from newbie said:


> Guest service question:
> Guest buys an item that was 5.00 on the shelf label but rang 6.00 at the register
> guest brings receipt to guest service to get price adjusted
> How do you handle this and if you give adjustment how do you process it ?
> 
> I ask because I saw a Tm return the item and change the return price to 1.00 -I’m questioning if that was best practice and if the item has actually been returned already or can the guest STILL use the same purchase receipt to return it (for a credit of the remaining 5.00 - and at THAT return can they complain that the receipt clearly shows they paid 6.00 - why are they only getting a 5.00 credit ?)


No that is a absolutely the wrong way as they can’t return it now.
Use fix a mistake> wrong price to fix it. Or return it fully and rebuy at correct price


----------



## Far from newbie

Amanda Cantwell said:


> No that is a absolutely the wrong way as they can’t return it now.
> Use fix a mistake> wrong price to fix it. Or return it fully and rebuy at correct price


Those were the 2 ways i was taught also - I posed the question to the TL and was told “the guest WILL still be able to return the item” - I didn’t think she was correct.


----------



## Fluttervale

Far from newbie said:


> Guest service question:
> Guest buys an item that was 5.00 on the shelf label but rang 6.00 at the register
> guest brings receipt to guest service to get price adjusted
> How do you handle this and if you give adjustment how do you process it ?
> 
> I ask because I saw a Tm return the item and change the return price to 1.00 -I’m questioning if that was best practice and if the item has actually been returned already or can the guest STILL use the same purchase receipt to return it (for a credit of the remaining 5.00 - and at THAT return can they complain that the receipt clearly shows they paid 6.00 - why are they only getting a 5.00 credit ?)


If you’re in Michigan there’s a bounty where you get the difference plus five times the difference up to five dollars.


----------



## Angular Momentum

Far from newbie said:


> Those were the 2 ways i was taught also - I posed the question to the TL and was told “the guest WILL still be able to return the item” - I didn’t think she was correct.


You were taught right. Your leader is wrong. Ask them if you can give them some feedback and explain why the process they did was wrong. If you tried the return on that receipt the item will say "already returned" ask them why "fix a mistake" is there. 

If they don't like the feedback tell your ETL


----------

